# Up To 50cm Snow Expected In Ottawa



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

25-40cm (up to 50cm in the worst hit areas) expected to fall. As a bonus, up to 60km/h wind gusts creating whiteout conditions.

They're pretty much shutting the city down. They're even closing the COVID vaccination centers.









It's going to get nasty: Snowstorm predicted to blanket capital region Monday, take days to clean up


On Sunday, city staff were preparing residents for potentially multiple days of plowing and road cleanup from a storm that Environment Canada warned could dump up to 40 cm of snow, or more.




ottawacitizen.com





Stay safe everyone!


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Online parts shopping day!


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Check your furnace inlets and outlets regularly to make sure the don’t get blocked!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

ZeroGravity said:


> Check your furnace inlets and outlets regularly to make sure the don’t get blocked!


Great advice! Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

jbealsmusic said:


> 25-40cm (up to 50cm in the worst hit areas) expected to fall. As a bonus, up to 60km/h wind gusts creating whiteout conditions.
> 
> They're pretty much shutting the city down. They're even closing the COVID vaccination centers.
> 
> ...


We expect all staff of Next Gen to get to work before the storm and to stay until the storm ends. NO disruption of orders. NO excuses.


----------



## Duntov (Apr 2, 2021)

Great for the local ski hills. Looking forward to getting back to the slopes..


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

It's just rolling in here. Very light so far but there's a lot of H2O piled up behind it.









I've done snowstorms before. None have been fatal and I have the liberty of staying home. Lucky old me! Ottawa ca 1971. I forget the exact year.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Got the snow blower running this afternoon. Has electric start but wouldn't start no matter how long I let it crank over. Put in fresh gas with stabilizer and a new spark plug and bam, started up instantly


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I brought the tractor over to my house from my fathers. It has a 7' drive forward blower on the back. I greased and oil the tractor and the blower a few weeks ago. I put the chains on a few weeks before that. I fueled it up last week. I will always have everything done before colder weather sets in.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It's still snowing here, but I wouldn't say it's anywhere near 40 cm, maybe 15 cm, but like I said, it's still falling. Looks like light powdery snow. If I thought we were going to see snow like this more than two or three times a year I might consider an electric snow shovel / blower. I really only need to do the mouth of my driveway and the sidewalk in front of the house. That's ten or fifteen minutes.

No big deal here. We have snow tires, remote starter and a car that handles really well in snow.

Be careful everyone. Stay safe.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Damn ! I was hopeful for the a good snowboard week, but it seem like again the bulk of it will bypass us. Weird.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Well... that was a wild ride from KW into Mississauga. Got on at Cedar Creek, and caught the snow plows around Franklin. (couple exits. 10-15km). Followed them doing about 40kph until the Guelph 6 South ramp. They got off and a couple of us stayed on. It was like the Wild West. No decipherable lanes!! At all!! 

Usually takes me just under an hour. I gave myself 2, and it was about 1 1/2. Thankful to those who do not need to travel and stayed home. That left most of it to the nut-jobs like me who can't. 

Don't go out if you do not have to. Hell, it's January, haven't all the sick days reset?? Burn one!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Well it's 6:38 am and all we got here in the westend is 5cm. Seems like we haven't been hit yet with the big one according to the radar.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I have some relatives in the Alta Vista area. I'll give them a call later today to see how it's going - and to ask them about that recent large Merivale Road explosion at Eastway Tank too.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Just went out and cleaned up the sidewalk and driveway. It was deeper than I thought but still can't be more than 20 cm, nice light powder.

I'd imagine Hamilton and Cambridge got more.

I sure wish people would get their cars and trucks off the street so the ploughs can do a proper job. Someone parked a truck in front of a neighbor's house last night (still there) and so I have a shitty mound of compacted snow in front of my drive.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well,if bunny is going to have enough kale to last a few days, I better head out and pick some up this morning.

Thankfully, lotsa gas in the snowblower and gas container.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Finally! Winter sucks when ski trails have no snow.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Chito said:


> Well it's 6:38 am and all we got here in the westend is 5cm. Seems like we haven't been hit yet with the big one according to the radar.


Same here in Gatineau buddy. The worst is yet to come......


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

zztomato said:


> Finally! Winter sucks when ski trails have no snow.


Jerome, where do you go? Gatineau hills etc..?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I know many will not share my view on this, but as the sun rises and I see the beauty of the freshly fallen snow.......well, I'm glad to be alive to see it. I love that we have four distinct seasons. I know, it's easy to say that when you don't have a shitty commute ahead of you but yeah, I think it's a beautiful sight.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

marcos said:


> Jerome, where do you go? Gatineau hills etc..?


I usually go up to p19 near Wakefield or Lac Philippe. Trail 51 and a loop near Lac Philippe. None of that has been groomed yet. I do skate skiing mostly. It's a great area to go because it's not as crowded as the trails near Chelsea.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

The heavy part has begun. I can barely see across the street right now from my front window. It's supposed to keep up like this for a couple of hours.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

We were texting with friends at 7 or so "so, where is all the snow?" Now it's coming down well.

Kids at home again today. So much for the first day of peace and quiet with the kids at school!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Rollin Hand said:


> We were texting with friends at 7 or so "so, where is all the snow?" Now it's coming down well.
> 
> Kids at home again today. So much for the first day of peace and quiet with the kids at school!


I forgot about that. Yeah the first day back with in class schooling will be cancelled here sure as shit.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Looks like we'll dodge the worst of this one in Goderich, but things can change pretty fast.










7:40 am


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

We're getting the small-flaked snow here in the Prior. If it warms up a bit that will likely change. The Doppler is indicating a thick band to pass over the Ottawa area in about an hour...hunker down lads.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Paul Running said:


> We're getting the small-flaked snow here in the Prior. If it warms up a bit that will likely change. The Doppler is indicating a thick band to pass over the Ottawa area in about an hour...hunker down lads.


It's a pandemic work day. Where would we go?


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

zztomato said:


> Finally! Winter sucks when ski trails have no snow.


 Although the Rideau Canal skateway is going to take a hit today after finally opening up


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, the stores may technically be open now, but getting to one will be difficult. It's starting to come down, andblow around, something serious now. No guarantee any store would be open by the time I got there. I think bunny is going to have to subsist on carrot sticks, Shreddies, dry food, and those budget cookies he likes so much from Food Basics. I suppose if he was in the wild, he'd be spending all day holed up in a burrow anyway, so no great hardship to dine on Shreddies on a "snow day".


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Paul Running said:


> We're getting the small-flaked snow here in the Prior. If it warms up a bit that will likely change. The Doppler is indicating a thick band to pass over the Ottawa area in about an hour...hunker down lads.


"The Prior"? When the hell did THAT nickname arrive? Is Carleton Place now "The CP"?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Milkman said:


> It's still snowing here, but I wouldn't say it's anywhere near 40 cm, maybe 15 cm, but like I said, it's still falling. Looks like light powdery snow. If I thought we were going to see snow like this more than two or three times a year I might consider an electric snow shovel / blower. I really only need to do the mouth of my driveway and the sidewalk in front of the house. That's ten or fifteen minutes.
> 
> No big deal here. We have snow tires, remote starter and a car that handles really well in snow.
> 
> ...


I don't know it looks close to 20CM to me. Finally the amount of snow they said would come, came. I say the same thing every time a heavy snow fall comes, that I should buy a snow blower. but the heavy snow fall seldom comes here in Brantford. I have all weather (a little better than all seasons) tires on my car. I don't bother putting snows on as my commute is 4 minutes. And my car doesn't do great in heavy snow fall like this. A couple times this morning I thought I was going to get stuck in the middle of the road.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

mhammer said:


> "The Prior"? When the hell did THAT nickname arrive? Is Carleton Place now "The CP"?


The Place?


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

mhammer said:


> "The Prior"? When the hell did THAT nickname arrive? Is Carleton Place now "The CP"?


I believe it's just "Carl's Place" for efficiency.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> I don't know it looks close to 20CM to me. Finally the amount of snow they said would come, came. I say the same thing every time a heavy snow fall comes, that I should buy a snow blower. but the heavy snow fall seldom comes here in Brantford. I have all weather (a little better than all seasons) tires on my car. I don't bother putting snows on as my commute is 4 minutes. And my car doesn't do great in heavy snow fall like this. A couple times this morning I thought I was going to get stuck in the middle of the road.



Until about two or three years ago I would have said the same about all seasons vs winter tires. Once I tried a set I was sold. They're much more stable than all seasons and so much safer.

Plus, you dont wear out you all seasons nearly as quickly. The car we have for winter is a Nissan Altima. This is the latest in a series of them I have had (most company cars until now) and maybe it's the weight balance or some other factor but other than 4WD, I have never had a car less inclied to get stuck or lose control in winter driving. With winter tires added to that, I'm very confident.

We're good with this approach.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

mhammer said:


> "The Prior"? When the hell did THAT nickname arrive? Is Carleton Place now "The CP"?


 People have been referring to it as the Prior as long as I can remember and I'm an over 50 Ottawa born and raised.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Well it's coming down hard now.  I got an xray appointment at 1pm, I guess that's not happening now.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Rollin Hand said:


> It's a pandemic work day. Where would we go?


If you work from home, do you still get a snow day? 😷 

Quite a trek to the barn this morning through 12" of snow and 16" drifts but the horses have to be fed. Then there's cleaning the walkway to the house and a path for the dogs on the way back. My 300 ft driveway will come later.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Milkman said:


> Until about two or three years ago I would have said the same about all seasons vs winter tires. Once I tried a set I was sold. They're much more stable than all seasons and so much safer.
> 
> Plus, you dont wear out you all seasons nearly as quickly. The car we have for winter is a Nissan Altima. This is the latest in a series of them I have had (most company cars until now) and maybe it's the weight balance or some other factor but other than 4WD, I have never had a car less inclied to get stuck or lose control in winter driving. With winter tires added to that, I'm very confident.
> 
> We're good with this approach.


 There is also an in-between all-season and winter tires that would likely work for many area - "All-Weather" tires. They fall between the two with a slightly blockier tread pattern and more siping that all-season but not to the same level as a full on winter. I think if you live in or around a major city and don't have to travel too far in winter, they could be an option for those not wanting to deal with two sets of wheels and changes twice a year. 









The difference between all-weather and all-season tires


As you plan to swap those winter tires for a spring set, here are a few good reasons to consider all-weather tires, instead of all-season




driving.ca


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

ZeroGravity said:


> There is also an in-between all-season and winter tires that would likely work for many area - "All-Weather" tires. They fall between the two with a slightly blockier tread pattern and more siping that all-season but not to the same level as a full on winter. I think if you live in or around a major city and don't have to travel too far in winter, they could be an option for those not wanting to deal with two sets of wheels and changes twice a year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I considered those, but my wife has to drive out around the countryside so we went with actual winter tires. Changing them twice a year is no big deal, well worth the cost (for us at least)


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Milkman said:


> Until about two or three years ago I would have said the same about all seasons vs winter tires. Once I tried a set I was sold. They're much more stable than all seasons and so much safer.
> 
> Plus, you dont wear out you all seasons nearly as quickly. The car we have for winter is a Nissan Altima. This is the latest in a series of them I have had (most company cars until now) and maybe it's the weight balance or some other factor but other than 4WD, I have never had a car less inclied to get stuck or lose control in winter driving. With winter tires added to that, I'm very confident.
> 
> We're good with this approach.


The thing about snow tires is you might not realize it when they saved you. And, if you have a deductible for insurance, snow tires may pay for themselves be keeping you from using the deductible.



ZeroGravity said:


> People have been referring to it as the Prior as long as I can remember and I'm an over 50 Ottawa born and raised.


I have heard Brockville referred to as "Brock Vegas", which I always found amusing.



Guitar101 said:


> If you work from home, do you still get a snow day? 😷


I wish.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Guitar101 said:


> If you work from home, do you still get a snow day? 😷
> 
> Quite a trek to the barn this morning through 12" of snow and 16" drifts but the horses have to be fed. Then there's cleaning the walkway to the house and a path for the dogs on the way back. My 300 ft driveway will come later.



Well, I don't.

The good thing is, even when my colleagues in Nashville get a weather day, I can still make it to my office.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

ZeroGravity said:


> There is also an in-between all-season and winter tires that would likely work for many area - "All-Weather" tires. They fall between the two with a slightly blockier tread pattern and more siping that all-season but not to the same level as a full on winter. I think if you live in or around a major city and don't have to travel too far in winter, they could be an option for those not wanting to deal with two sets of wheels and changes twice a year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got those last year. They're OK... I'd say they're simply a winter tire marketed as an all year tire. Tread life is 60,000 km? Anyway, they're noisy on the highway at 60 to 80 kph, but get quiter at 110. Still noisy though. Better in snow than all seasons, but perhaps a bit weak on ice compared to a top end winter tire.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

ZeroGravity said:


> There is also an in-between all-season and winter tires that would likely work for many area - "All-Weather" tires. They fall between the two with a slightly blockier tread pattern and more siping that all-season but not to the same level as a full on winter. I think if you live in or around a major city and don't have to travel too far in winter, they could be an option for those not wanting to deal with two sets of wheels and changes twice a year.


Yes I'm pretty sure thats what I have. They do have the snow certification even though they're not technically a full on snow tire.


----------



## Acoustic Tom (Apr 6, 2020)

Port hope half an hour ago.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Pre-covid this would have been a snow day for the school kids. I understand that some in Ontario have online school today...good luck with that.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

10 mins ago


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

In Toronto. I shoveled from 8:00-10:00 and gave up. I'll go back out at 1:00. I have a mutual driveway with a lane between the houses. That space is always a pain to clear the snow from.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Until about two or three years ago I would have said the same about all seasons vs winter tires. Once I tried a set I was sold. They're much more stable than all seasons and so much safer.
> 
> Plus, you dont wear out you all seasons nearly as quickly. The car we have for winter is a Nissan Altima. This is the latest in a series of them I have had (most company cars until now) and maybe it's the weight balance or some other factor but other than 4WD, I have never had a car less inclied to get stuck or lose control in winter driving. With winter tires added to that, I'm very confident.
> 
> We're good with this approach.


This is the gospel right here. 

Hell, how hard is it to swap out 4 tires? As long as they are on a set of rims I figure the 10 minutes 2 times a year is well worth the effort. I live on Vancouver Island, we get maybe 3? snowfalls a year and I swap from summers to winters when the first one rolls around and swap them back out at the end of February. Well worth the effort. 
.... and then there is everyone who clearly did not think it was worth the effort. There is a certain amount of joy I get from seeing vehicles spinning on a 2% grade.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Well, I shovelled at 8am. Hit it all again at 9:30am with the snowblower and more shovelling. I'm looking out there now, and it's like I didn't do a thing. I've seen my share of big snow storms, but I've never seen this much dumped down all within a few hours.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

jbealsmusic said:


> Well, I shovelled at 8am. Hit it all again at 9:30am with the snowblower and more shovelling. I'm looking out there now, and it's like I didn't do a thing. I've seen my share of big snow storms, but I've never seen this much dumped down all within a few hours.


I grew up in Northern New Brunswick, so you'll understand if I say, I have seen this and worse.

But, I have also shoveled twice already this morning and it looks like I didn't, and all the while, more snow falling.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Since I have no need to go out, I am going to wait it out for a few more hours. I rolled the snowblower into the garage last night from the shed and filled it up. Maybe the city will have plowed the street by then too 🤣


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

ZeroGravity said:


> Since I have no need to go out, I am going to wait it out for a few more hours. I rolled the snowblower into the garage last night from the shed and filled it up. Maybe the city will have plowed the street by then too 🤣


Well I hope the folks in your neighborhood all have the means and the common sense to get their vehicles off the street so the ploughs can work.

All it takes is one....


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Here in Ottawa they are saying it will take 2 days to get the road plowing done, and they moved garbage collection one day later.

Our snow service was predicting that they would be around up to 4 times.

makes me wish our garage wasn't too full of crap to hold the cars.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Snowblower etiquette?

While we're all working away online, not needing a car...a neighbor came with his snowblower and did our entire driveway. It's about a foot deep right now.
Issue is, I have a snowblower and 2 teenage boys that I planned to have clean the driveway.
I feel cheated at cleaning my own driveway with my family! Is that wrong? Haha...


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

shoveled most of the driveway this morning before i went to work...at 630 we had about 7" (18cm)
still going pretty good here


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Make sure you take it easy lads...great if your in condition; this is the type of weather for cardiac issues.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Paul Running said:


> Make sure you take it easy lads...great if your in condition; this is the type of weather for cardiac issues.


Ha, ha... said the exact same thing to my wife yesterday. Our neighbors used our field to bring down one of their Manitoba Maples. They cut it all, and got a burn permit for the piddly stuff. We went out yesterday to split the big stuff, and stack it. As I was huffing & puffing, my wife said "c'mon, this is what keeps us in shape". I said "No, this is what kills fat bastards like me. You can't go from sloth, to this without running the risk of a twister". 

She didn't think it was funny.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I have been having an issue with my car over the past week. For some reason my windshield washer fluid isn't flowing, but the problem is intermittent. One minute I'll have none front or back, then later I'll have front passenger side only, then it will be front driver's side only, then nothing, then everything will work fine.

I have an appointment tomorrow morning that I have to keep, and will need my wipers in this weather, so I need to get this looked at today. My dealership can fit me in this afternoon so I'll head over after my union meeting (the car is still under warranty otherwise I wouldn't get it serviced at the dealership). They'll probably have the main roads plowed by then but, if not, it is a Jeep Cherokee with winter tires so I should be fine.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

zztomato said:


> I usually go up to p19 near Wakefield or Lac Philippe. Trail 51 and a loop near Lac Philippe. None of that has been groomed yet. I do skate skiing mostly. It's a great area to go because it's not as crowded as the trails near Chelsea.


We where at the Wakefield one last week with the grand kids. Quite a few good trails and you can go for miles.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

ezcomes said:


> shoveled most of the driveway this morning before i went to work...at 630 we had about 7" (18cm)
> still going pretty good here


I'd take the snowblower out and do the driveway, if I thought there was actually somewhere to get to and return from. At the moment, I'm not that confident that wherever I'd plan to get to would be open, or that I'd be able to get in the driveway again, when I turned around and drove back home.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

colchar said:


> I have been having an issue with my car over the past week. For some reason my windshield washer fluid isn't flowing, but the problem is intermittent. One minute I'll have none front or back, then later I'll have front passenger side only, then it will be front driver's side only, then nothing, then everything will work fine.
> 
> I have an appointment tomorrow morning that I have to keep, and will need my wipers in this weather, so I need to get this looked at today. My dealership can fit me in this afternoon so I'll head over after my union meeting (the car is still under warranty otherwise I wouldn't get it serviced at the dealership). They'll probably have the main roads plowed by then but, if not, it is a Jeep Cherokee with winter tires so I should be fine.


Is the windshield washer fluid the winter-grade stuff or something more suitable for warmer weather? Possible some summer-grade stuff is frozen in there?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Is the windshield washer fluid the winter-grade stuff or something more suitable for warmer weather? Possible some summer-grade stuff is frozen in there?



I don't buy summer grade fluid, and this has happened on days when it wasn't anywhere near cold enough to have frozen. And it started less than ten minutes after a refill so even if it was summer grade and it had been cold, there wasn't enough time for it to have frozen.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

colchar said:


> I have been having an issue with my car over the past week. For some reason my windshield washer fluid isn't flowing, but the problem is intermittent. One minute I'll have none front or back, then later I'll have front passenger side only, then it will be front driver's side only, then nothing, then everything will work fine.
> 
> I have an appointment tomorrow morning that I have to keep, and will need my wipers in this weather, so I need to get this looked at today. My dealership can fit me in this afternoon so I'll head over after my union meeting (the car is still under warranty otherwise I wouldn't get it serviced at the dealership). They'll probably have the main roads plowed by then but, if not, it is a Jeep Cherokee with winter tires so I should be fine.


Has it been unusually cold? There is always the possibility it is just frozen. Mine froze because I ran a -5 all year...... then it went to -10.
I was so confused, until my brain thing started working, I think it was frozen too.


.....I need to read more before I reply apparently.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Okay, scratch that.

Hope you can get it fixed. Once all this white stuff starts getting turned to slush, driving alongside other vehicles that splash it up onto one's windows is no picnic.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

mhammer said:


> "The Prior"? When the hell did THAT nickname arrive? Is Carleton Place now "The CP"?


My sister lives there and her husband is from there. It's an inside name for the town. Like Gananoque is "Gan" to the locals.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Looks like it’s stopped. Or at least tapered off.
Dug the car out. Time to go home.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Doug Gifford said:


> It's an inside name for the town.


Like "Swingin' Wingham" ( @Mooh can verify this)


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

For reasons I don't understand, a plow came by about 15min ago and cleared our driveway, then skedaddled down the street. Our next-door neighbour has the indicator posts at the end of their driveway, but I don't see how they could be mistaken for our driveway.

Weird. A very nice surprise, but weird. So does that make it a "good" day to buy a 6/49 ticket, or is all my good fortune used up for the day and there's no point in buying a ticket?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, I shoveled three times so far today and I must confess, it's kicking my ass. For some reason I keep seeing the old Stephen King flick "The Shining" in my mind's eye.


Here's Johnny!


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Milkman said:


> Well, I shoveled three times so far today and I must confess, it's kicking my ass. For some reason I keep seeing the old Stephen King flick "The Shining" in my mind's eye.
> 
> 
> Here's Johnny!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

greco said:


> Like "Swingin' Wingham" ( @Mooh can verify this)


God-rock for Goderich. The Port for Port Elgin. The Point for Douglas Point (pretty much obliterated by Bruce Nuke, Hydro One, the Nuke Plant…).


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Doug Gifford said:


> My sister lives there and her husband is from there. It's an inside name for the town. Like Gananoque is "Gan" to the locals.


These lads had the Valley lingo: Delmer MacGregor (aka Gary Perrin) and Cecil Wiggins (aka Michael Howard O’Reilly) CHEZ106 personalities; their band:


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Yeah, work wasn't happening today. Plows haven't been by. That's gonna be the worst part living on a corner, Someone did the side walk down my entire street......right up to my bit then stopped. WHY! haha, wtf. 

So I'm going to relax because as tough a cleanup as this was, the mountain of hard packed snow the plow is going to bring me later is going to suck even more with my dinky snowblower. I'll just jab away at it for an hour. 

Got hit pretty hard here in Oshawa.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

And… I’m home. Mississauga roads were brutal, but 401 was surprisingly good. One lane at times, but opened to three clear ones once I got past Milton. Waterloo Region roads were great! 
I was smart and brought my laptop home. If it’s remotely crappy tomorrow, I ain’t going anywhere!


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Loved the in-car interview with the Toronto OPP guy this morning. He was out of breath from pushing cars.

Starting to taper off here in Ottawa, I just did the front walk, there's at least 40cm down.


----------



## Acoustic Tom (Apr 6, 2020)

Its tapered off here now but still lightly snowing. My neighborhood is a symphony of snowblowers . Still waiting on the plows to clear the roads in the subdivision.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Pretty much all over here in Ottawa Gatineau. Now we wait for the wind to pick up and make it really bad for driving


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> View attachment 398087
> 
> Yeah, work wasn't happening today. Plows haven't been by. That's gonna be the worst part living on a corner, Someone did the side walk down my entire street......right up to my bit then stopped. WHY! haha, wtf.
> 
> ...



I'd say so. Holy Crap!!!


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

I just finished shoveling my 100ft of driveway. It took me five and a half hours today. I don't think I'll be able to lift my arms tomorrow.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I got home and spent an hour shovelling the windrow left by all the cars. I can hardly wait to do it again when the snowplow finally makes it by. Hopefully it doesn;t come until tomorrow.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I know it has been said, but to those of you (like me) with some miles on them and anyone with high blood pressure or heart conditions, please, please take rest breaks and don't over do it. Shoveling snow is one of the ways many Canadian men check out.

I know I over did it this morning. Excercise is good, but only up to a point.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Milkman said:


> I know it has been said, but to those of you (like me) with some miles on them and anyone with high blood pressure or heart conditions, please, please take rest breaks and don't over do it. Shoveling snow is one of the ways many Canadian men check out.
> 
> I know I over did it this morning. Excercise is good, but only up to a point.


Wise words Mike. Be careful out there everyone who may have heart issues.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Went out with the kids to shovel at abt 3. Mine is simplified by the fact that i only have to shovel the front steps and around the 2 cars. The rest is taken care of by our service.










Yeah. "Simplified." Right.
I left the front porch figuring the blizzard conditions will make things more "interesting" and may take care of it for me. 

And the wind is whipping up.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

It rained here all day. I should have worn my skates to work.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Fortunately the snow was not too heavy. Didn't take all that long to clear it out. I don't own a snowblower - wish I had one.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

zztomato said:


> Fortunately the snow was not too heavy. Didn't take all that long to clear it out. I don't own a snowblower - wish I had one.


People have been helping each other out in my neighborhood. I slugged it out three times this morning and just didn't want to keep banging away. My heart ain't what it once was.

My wife was out there taking a turn and she's probably in worse shape than I am.

A couple of younger neighbors were just finishing up their drive way and I guess had extra energy.......
They came over and helped Linda do the nose of our driveway which was badly snowed in by a plough (because someone left their vehicle on the street a couple of doors down).

So for now at least, the snow has stopped and we have a clean sidewalk and driveway.

That's nice to see.


----------



## Davidian (Sep 8, 2008)

Neighbours came by with their blower to help me with the distal part of the driveway, then both of us helped another older lady who was by herself.


----------



## Acoustic Tom (Apr 6, 2020)

From reading the recent posts something is very clear, we as humans and canadians are always willing to help out our neighbors during winter storms. I have pushed cars off of snowbanks today, helped the fella across the street with his snowblower and gave a hand to the older boy 2 doors down shovelling his driveway. I wonder why it takes this type thing to spring us into action. I tip my glass to all of you out there who had to endure this snowstorm and helped out your fellow man ( person) . I just got dry and warm so I'm sure the plow will be by soon.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I spent so many years labouring with a shovel, that on a day like today, when I can bring out the snowblower and git-er-done, I turn into Flounder over the sheer miracle and wonderfulness of snowblowers. I got rid of the "snowplow wall" at the end of 4 neighbours' driveways, and pretty much the whole driveway for two of them. I get such a thrill out of firing up the beast that it's like buying a round for everybody after winning the lottery. Would have done more than the 4, plus our driveway, but my hands started to freeze up.





But yeah, follow MIlkman's advice and don't overdo it. Far too many people are found lifeless in their driveways each year. The snow's not going anywhere. Do a bit, rest up and warm up; it'll still be there for you to do the rest later.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

mhammer said:


> I spent so many years labouring with a shovel, that on a day like today, when I can bring out the snowblower and git-er-done, I turn into Flounder over the sheer miracle and wonderfulness of snowblowers. I got rid of the "snowplow wall" at the end of 4 neighbours' driveways, and pretty much the whole driveway for two of them. I get such a thrill out of firing up the beast that it's like buying a round for everybody after winning the lottery. Would have done more than the 4, plus our driveway, but my hands started to freeze up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good job! I really wish I had a bit beefier of a snowblower. The one I have is great for the usual stuff, but this much snow.....I honestly am just gonna be doing a mix of shoveling, chopping it up with the shovel, and stabbing at it with the snowblower. 

I'm talking about when the plow comes around. 

A bunch of guys in pickup trucks have been just driving around all day just to make some sort of path out of my subdivision, basically just their tires pushing snow out the middle of the road, packing it down etc. 

But when the plow comes oh my lord. I'm dreading that job.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

It was wonderful and sunny today in north Ontario. Drove 6 hours and stopping for the night. Hope they get this cleared up for our drive south tomorrow.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

We got hammered pretty good in Niagara. 60cm easy. Some drifts were 3-4 ft. Busted my ass doing it by hand. Twice. And then the plow came and fucked us over. I threw my arms up and went inside. Neighbour saw me and bailed me out with the snowblower. The snowbank from the plow was impressive, 5 ft high and just as thick.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Davidian said:


> help me with the *distal* part


Your clinical side is showing. LOL!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Milkman said:


> I know it has been said, but to those of you (like me) with some miles on them and anyone with high blood pressure or heart conditions, please, please take rest breaks and don't over do it. Shoveling snow is one of the ways many Canadian men check out.
> 
> I know I over did it this morning. Excercise is good, but only up to a point.


People with snowblowers need to remember the front of the snowblower is deadly. 
Leg remover. At minimum.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

When it snows like this I'm reminded how much we all, including me, are slaves to our vehicles.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

What a time for youth to make a bit o' cash shoveling driveways.
I haven't seen one walking the streets knocking on doors for a coupla' decades now. 😕


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Moosehead said:


> We got hammered pretty good in Niagara. 60cm easy. Some drifts were 3-4 ft. Busted my ass doing it by hand. Twice. And then the plow came and fucked us over. I threw my arms up and went inside. Neighbour saw me and bailed me out with the snowblower. The snowbank from the plow was impressive, 5 ft high and just as thick.


Yup - our experience exactly. It's been a long time since I've seen this much snow in one night. What's your neighbourhood? We're St. Kitts, 5 minutes from the Pen.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

player99 said:


> People with snowblowers need to remember the front of the snowblower is deadly.
> Leg remover. At minimum.


After 20 minutes with our snowblower sucking instead of blowing I discovered that BOTH shear pins had broken. Luckily I had a spare and my neighbour lent me another one. Much better after that - except that the snow was so high the blower was just making tunnels 😕


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

allthumbs56 said:


> After 20 minutes with our snowblower sucking instead of blowing I discovered that BOTH shear pins had broken. Luckily I had a spare and my neighbour lent me another one. Much better after that - except that the snow was so high the blower was just making tunnels 😕


Yup. Jab jab jab. 

But we're Canadian, we'll be fine pretty much everywhere by tomorrow afternoon I'd imagine. 

Good luck everyone and yeah, don't give yourself a heart attack!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

allthumbs56 said:


> After 20 minutes with our snowblower sucking instead of blowing I discovered that BOTH shear pins had broken. Luckily I had a spare and my neighbour lent me another one. Much better after that - except that the snow was so high the blower was just making tunnels 😕


Shear pins are for pussies.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

And this is why I moved into a condo. Even with all the other nonsense that can go on, I don’t have to shovel snow! stay inside and swill coffee all day


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

bscott said:


> And this is why I moved into a condo. Even with all the other nonsense that can go on, I don’t have to shovel snow! stay inside and swill coffee all day


I will just say, as someone who dreamed all through his teenage years of living in downtown Toronto, and who finally got there (thanks to the gal who I tagged along with)

There are pros and cons. I lived at Bathurst and Queens Quay for 2 years. Very pro/con looking back. 

Pro's, right there. Streetcar right outside to go north or to union. Cons, finally right in the middle of the action....and can't afford to do a single thing. 

And I can probably get to most places in Toronto faster in my car from Oshawa, than I could taking transit living right there, without all the freaking hordes of people and every penny I made just to keep living there. 

Sorry, love/hate thing with those memories. And the gal gave me the boot so maybe a bit of bitterness there too haha. 

But yes, waiting for the plow to come so I can go to work tomorrow, I wouldn't mind being in a condo tower right now. But watch your montly maintenance fee


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm at The Queensway near the Humber River. I never go into the city anymore because everywhere looks like this now. They can take their sanctuary city and fuck off .. lol


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Hey, Toronto is an awesome city..........to visit, and then get the fuck out of there and back to the suburbs and away from all that. 

That's just my thing at this point in my life, I honestly feel like I can enjoy Toronto more living outside of it than I could when I lived right in it. Weird but I stand by that.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

bscott said:


> And this is why I moved into a condo. Even with all the other nonsense that can go on, I don’t have to shovel snow! stay inside and swill coffee all day


So many things I could say here...


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

allthumbs56 said:


> Yup - our experience exactly. It's been a long time since I've seen this much snow in one night. What's your neighbourhood? We're St. Kitts, 5 minutes from the Pen.


Stamford centre in the Falls. I don't think I can remember it ever this bad in 24 hrs in Niagara.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Moosehead said:


> Stamford centre in the Falls. I don't think I can remember it ever this bad in 24 hrs in Niagara.


That depends on how old you are... I grew up not far from Stamford in St Davids. I remember the late 70's & early 80's we always got dumped on. Come to think of it, even into the 90's. We had snow days a lot. There was one dumping we didn't go to school for a full week. There's a pic (somewhere) of my dad finally digging us out with that stupid red Canadian Tire snow shovel. You know the one, we all had it. He cut a path from our front door to the road. He's 6ft, and it was over his head. I wish I had that photo!

We used to watch Buffalo news just for the weather. Then there came a point when Niagara just stopped getting hammered as often. I can be digging out in Waterloo Region, and my dad sends a pic of his green grass.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

SWLABR said:


> that stupid red Canadian Tire snow shovel. You know the one, we all had it.



What do you mean _had_?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

colchar said:


> What do you mean _had_?


You still own yours?? Kudos dude. 

I wouldn't be moving snow with the likes of this anymore...


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I am very stiff and sore today. And Mrs. Hand nearly got stuck before she even got off our street when taking the little fingers to school. The larger roads were done, however. Now we just need to get out to do the pickup at 3....


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Shovels and scoops are mostly plastic now.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Rollin Hand said:


> I am very stiff and sore today. And *Mrs. Hand* nearly got stuck .


Mitzie, Jackie, or Palmela?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, no fresh snow this morning, but the plough did fill in the nose of my driveway so that was fun chipping out. I also spent a half hour finding the Altima so my Missus could go out to work this morning.

With winter tires, that car is like a tractor in the snow. I've driven a lot of cars in my lifetime and other than a proper 4WD, I have never had a car that handled better in winter than recent model Nissan Altimas.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Princess auto sells a big aluminum grain shovel that's perfect for snow.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Rollin Hand said:


> I am very stiff and sore today. And Mrs. Hand nearly got stuck before she even got off our street when taking the little fingers to school. The larger roads were done, however. Now we just need to get out to do the pickup at 3....


They haven't plowed our neighbourhood yet but there have been a number of cars go up and down the street so there is a bit of a track. A neighbour about 6 houses down was out with their snowblower at 06:30 and made 2 up and back passes I guess to make sure he got out this morning (they are teachers). I cleared up the street a bit yesterday while doing the driveway to lessen the amount the plow will eventually push into mine so our street is quite passable now. Works for me as my wife went to the office this morning and I am off to the eye doc.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Drive in this morning was better. I should have left earlier than I did, but I made good time. Major accident at Mississauga Road on 401 so WAZE told me to take the 407. $8 saved me (probably) an hour.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Milkman said:


> With winter tires, that car is like a tractor in the snow. I've driven a lot of cars in my lifetime and other than a proper 4WD, I have never had a car that handled better in winter than recent model Nissan Altimas.


Cool. My sister has driven Nissans in Bruce County for many years and swears by them. 

I remember being surprised to discover that cars didn't generally handle as well as my '74 Volvo in the snow. I was a young and not very experienced driver and that car probably saved me from a few mishaps.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Cool. My sister has driven Nissans in Bruce County for many years and swears by them.
> 
> I remember being surprised to discover that cars didn't generally handle as well as my '74 Volvo in the snow. I was a young and not very experienced driver and that car probably saved me from a few mishaps.


Yeah I'm a fan boy I guess. I've had Altimas as company cars for awhile and safely driven through some pretty terrible storms. Maybe it's the weight balance. I don't know.


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

car is buried to the roof .. not good


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

SWLABR said:


> You still own yours?? Kudos dude.
> 
> I wouldn't be moving snow with the likes of this anymore...
> 
> View attachment 398214



Oh I thought you were talking about the really wide metal one with the red blade.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I have an appointment at 10:30 so have to head out. The fucking snowplow has buried the bottom of my drive so I need to get the snowblower out before I get in the shower.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Fred Gifford said:


> car is buried to the roof .. not good


Well,at least you know whatever belongings are inside the car are safe from thieves. Hopefully, when you go out to clear the snow away, you don't find out you've been working on the wrong car!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

colchar said:


> I have an appointment at 10:30 so have to head out. The fucking snowplow has buried the bottom of my drive so I need to get the snowblower out before I get in the shower.


The same way that bread with peanut butter on it always seems to land face-down on the floor, snowplows always seem to come down one's street and "wall in" one's vehicle at the least opportune time. It's like the drivers have a sixth sense about such matters.

As well, they often have a knack of plowing up the snow in a manner that makes it hard to see oncoming vehicles at T and 4-way intersections. One is forced to edge out a few inches at a time, until you can see whether it's safe to proceed.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

mhammer said:


> The same way that bread with peanut butter on it always seems to land face-down on the floor, snowplows always seem to come down one's street and "wall in" one's vehicle at the least opportune time. It's like the drivers have a sixth sense about such matters.
> 
> As well, they often have a knack of plowing up the snow in a manner that makes it hard to see oncoming vehicles at T and 4-way intersections. One is forced to edge out a few inches at a time, until you can see whether it's safe to proceed.


I got lucky on the way out but fully expect a wall of snow when I get home.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

London was supposed to get a serious dumping. We missed it thankfully, but there was still enough to slow the city right down. So much so that work (Purolator) cut any call in pickups at 8am across Ontario. Anybody wanting a pickup after 8 didn't get one, unless their courier was there and they asked them to take it. I personally didn't think it was all that bad here, but I do drive daily for a living, so different outlook on driving conditions compared to ability. This has been our only REAL snow accumulation all winter. Not complaining, we've been luck (spoiled) this winter with very little snow.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

SWLABR said:


> that stupid red Canadian Tire snow shovel. You know the one, we all had it.


You're talking about the two foot wide steel ones that weighed 10+lbs?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

laristotle said:


> You're talking about the two foot wide steel ones that weighed 10+lbs?
> View attachment 398231


Ha, ha… No. I posted a pic earlier. Colchar thought this one too. I meant the plastic shovel, not the metal push type. Someone gave my dad one of these when we came to Canada. It didn’t do so well on a rural stone driveway!!

This is what my dad used to dig up out: Snow over his head.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Moosehead said:


> Stamford centre in the Falls. I don't think I can remember it ever this bad in 24 hrs in Niagara.


We're you around for the "Blizzard of 77"? That was worse - but I think this one made 2nd place.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

laristotle said:


> You're talking about the two foot wide steel ones that weighed 10+lbs?
> View attachment 398231


These are really good for clearing rinks of skating snow, or whatever it's called


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

allthumbs56 said:


> We're you around for the "Blizzard of 77"? That was worse - but I think this one made 2nd place.


We were still in England. We had sold off everything and moved in with my Nan (Mum's Mum) till our departure. Back then, the UK didn't get much news from North America. But that made the news. My Nan turned to my dad and said "Just where do you think you're taking my daughter & grandchildren". My dad (apparently) didn't take his eyes off the TV and said "To a better life Annie... to a better life"


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 398506


Believe it or not, when I lived down east we used to put easily identifiable ornaments on our car antenae so we would know which one to dig out after a storm.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

mhammer said:


> I'd take the snowblower out and do the driveway, if I thought there was actually somewhere to get to and return from. At the moment, I'm not that confident that wherever I'd plan to get to would be open, or that I'd be able to get in the driveway again, when I turned around and drove back home.


Used it when i got home...wasnt sure about the noise bylaw here...shovelled just nough to get out


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Given that it's unlikely to become a regular early-morning or late-night ritual, I imagine there is some neighbour forgiveness in such rare circumstances.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

All the nice weather we had for the trip south on Monday? We are getting it on the trip back north. Stuck in Parry Sound. Hwy 69 got closed before we made Sudbury where we planned to stay overnight. The good news is we are fed and warm in a motel instead of hungry and cold in the truck on the side of the road. It will only add an hour and a half or so to tomorrows drive back home.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I have a client who does snow removal. He's got a team of about 18 guys and tons of heavy equipment. His biggest issue with this last storm was getting his guys from their homes and in to work. He had to pick up the first guy and then they went out collecting the others just so they could get started doing their jobs.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

allthumbs56 said:


> We're you around for the "Blizzard of 77"? That was worse - but I think this one made 2nd place.


Nope. Born in 80. But i've heard about that storm from my old man. I do remember getting a lot more snow in the Falls when I was a kid. Things kinda stopped getting so snowy mid-late 90's. Around the same time I felt the summers getting unbearably humid. I moved out to BC in 2000. More snow, less cold.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

HOME!

Made it, what bliss. Took a couple hours yesterday and a couple more today to get all the snow cleared.

As a side note, never read the motel reviews AFTER you've checked in and in bed. My wife freaked herself out.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Moosehead said:


> Nope. Born in 80. But i've heard about that storm from my old man. I do remember getting a lot more snow in the Falls when I was a kid. Things kinda stopped getting so snowy mid-late 90's. Around the same time I felt the summers getting unbearably humid. I moved out to BC in 2000. More snow, less cold.











The 1977 blizzard in Niagara Falls had kids trapped in schools for the entire weekend | inNiagaraRegion


Residents in Niagara Region complaining about snow removal after Sunday-Monday’s snowstorm would not have enjoyed the Blizzard of 1977. While this year’s version dumped 50 to 60 cms (20 inches to 2 feet) of the white stuff on the region (January’s average is 46 cm for the entire month)...




www.insauga.com


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Another dumping in South Western Ontario. 

Pissed down rain for most of the day yesterday, then changed to freezing rain for a few hours, then snowed all night. Fun!! 

It's actually not as bad as I thought it would be. Except of course the drivers terrified to drive in this. I get it, it's not fun, and requires some patience, and skill. But understand your limitations. Don't decide to get onto the 401 (or hwy of choice) and drive 40km/h with your 4-ways on in the best lane! 
The middle lane was actually pretty clear. It was reasonable to drive 80-100km/h safely. There were the crazies who flew down either side, but the one...THE ONE who turned on the 4-ways and stuck to that middle lane doing 40 was more of a hazard. 
It's OK to call in. It's not out of the question to say, "I don't think I can negotiate this... I'm gonna stay home". It's only Feb, I'm sure your sick days renewed Jan 1. Winter driving a a skill you just don't have. It's OK. I'm sure you are proficient at many other things. It didn't help you cleared next to no snow off your roof, hood, back & side windows either.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I have a few relatives there and more than anything else they're complaining about the 24 hour 20C temperature swings happening every few days.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

FatStrat2 said:


> I have a few relatives there and more than anything else they're complaining about the 24 hour 20C temperature swings happening every few days.


That it did. We were in a pretty deep freeze, then jumped up to +11, then settled to "seasonal", then yesterday the day started at around +7 and fell by the hour. Rained all day, till it naturally turned to snow. It is a lot of snow!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Yep, cold and a fair amount of snow here in the Ottawa Gatineau area.today The worst is the wind. Man it just cuts right throuh ya. Waiting for the city plow to go by and take the snowblower out for a tour.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Studded tires and 4 wheel drive for the win. Sorry south Ontario folks, you can't have studded tires.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

But we're allowed walnut pieces so, I guess that's the same. Right?


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Yeah, we're well drifted in here in the Ottawa Valley, nice and sunny now, though.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Here in Ottawa's west end we seem to have gotten enough snow to justify hauling out the snow-blower (just back in from doing a couple of driveways, in addition to our own), but not nearly as much as was threatened. Looking forward to a nice quiet weekend.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

We didn't get any of that storm up north. Got hammered a couple of days ago though, and right now (11 a.m.) it's -25C with wind chill bringing it to -34C. Snow banks in the driveway are well over a meter high. It doesn't melt and disappear here until spring. Thus, no slush and heavy wet snow.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

I've seen a few cars with studs in Ottawa. I don't remember anyone I know ever getting a ticket for it. I should have used them when I lived in the rural outskirts, there was some very sketchy drives with the blowing snow.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I've always been under the impression studded were illegal in this part of SW Ont. But, illegal or not, I remember a guy in my high school had studs on his 5.0L Mustang. He did a brake-torque on a speed bump in the parking lot and ripped it to shreds! 
Ahhh. the 90's!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

As I understand it, the studded tire-tread retrofits that go over your winter boots, and are now sold in various forms all over, were a Fredericton invention. Those familiar with the city will know that many parts of the city lie on a rather steep slope. My understanding is that the boot retrofits were dreamt up by a letter carrier in the city, who made himself some to be able to deliver the mail, without sliding downhill. And the idea took off.

Studs on your boot bottoms, while walking on icy sidewalks is one thing, and studs on tires ripping up asphalt quite another.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

mhammer said:


> Studs on your boot bottoms, while walking on icy sidewalks is one thing, and studs on tires ripping up asphalt quite another.


If you saw the condition of roads around here you would realize it doesn't make a difference to the roads. They are that poorly maintained...and in the winter?...well, you would also know why so many use studs if you again, saw the (lack of) maintenance on the roads...lol.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Drove from Ottawa to Pickering tonight... the pavement was clear and clean most of the way but obviously wasn't earlier... 8 big rigs in the ditch on the 401 along the way and evidence of several more hauled out earlier. 416 to 401 was half a lane of packed ice.
Yesterday was just silly... it rained all day, then between 5 and 8 last night it snowed about 4 inches, then about 6 more overnight.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

If I have to commute into work in one more f'ing "snow event" I just may quit! 
If I sell my car, and all the music gear, vinyl collection... I could live comfortably for a few months. Find a new gig in the Spring... I dunno. 

What happens during a snow storm the tractor/trailers decide it's OK to drive all three lanes the entire length of the 401? 

I mean... if my Purolator buddies were issued tickets for "_operating a commercial vehicle in the right hand lane_" then how can an 18 wheeler do that from Cambridge to Mississauga and it be OK?!?!?! 

Where in the Ontario Highway Traffic Act is the caveat "_... except in snow, all bets are off, drive in any lane you God damn choose_". WHERE??


----------

